# SHENYANG | Project Bloom | 142m | 465ft | 28 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

JERDE | Project Bloom


A symbol of vitality, strength, and vibrancy - the native Rose Rugosa is the official flower of Shenyang. Drawing its inspiration from the Rose...




www.jerde.com












中海环宇商业2022年拟开6座购物中心


以差异化的环宇城、环宇坊、环宇荟多元产品线，打造专属于城市的独家打卡点与社交目的地




news.winshang.com













































































Satellite image from 16/10/2020


----------

